# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux >  Đã đến lúc Bộ Giáo dục cần có nghiên cứu nghiêm trang về dạy thêm, học thêm

## vtnn2017a@

*Đã đến lúc Bộ Giáo dục cần có nghiên cứu nghiêm chỉnh về dạy thêm, học thêm*

========> Xem thêm:  gia sư lớp 4

*(GDVN) - Theo tôi, vấn đề dạy thêm, học thêm cần có sự nghiên cứu trang nghiêm từ Bộ GD&ĐT, nhằm đưa ra biện pháp tiện cả đôi đường với thực tại.*

*LTS: Có nhiều quan điểm xoay lòng vòng chuyện dạy thêm, học thêm. hôm nay, trong bài viết này, thầy cô giáo Trần Nghĩa Sơn thẳng thắn nhìn nhận những mặt tích cực, tiêu cực của việc dạy thêm học thêm phê duyệt kết quả lấy quan điểm từ học trò, bố mẹ học sinh, cô giáo và nghiên cứu về nền giáo dục các nước trên thế giới.*

*Từ đó, tác fake cho rằng, đã đến lúc ngành nghề giáo dục cần có giải pháp thực tại thì mới có thể khắc phục “vấn nạn” (theo quan điểm của 1 số người) này.*

*Tòa soạn trân trọng gửi tới bạn đọc bài đăng.* 

*công trình nghiên cứu hiếm hoi về học thêm*

 Viện Nghiên cứu giáo dục, Trường Đại học Sư phạm TP.Hồ Chí Minh đã có công trình “_Nghiên cứu những hiện tượng bị động trong dạy thêm, học thêm và giám định hiệu quả các biện pháp chủa quản đối với các hiện tượng tiêu cực đó trong giáo dục phổ thông ở TP.Hồ Chí Minh_” do tiến sĩ Nguyễn Thị Quy, nguyên Phó viện trưởng làm cho chủ nhiệm.

 Trong dự án này, các tác fake đã thực hành điều tra 38 trường phổ thông tại TP.Hồ Chí Minh (11 trường tiểu học, 12 trường THCS và 15 trường THPT).

 Đối tượng khảo sát là thầy giáo, ban giám hiệu, học sinh và bố mẹ các bạn học sinh.




[center !important]_Do chương trình THCS, THPT còn nặng nên học sinh có nhu cầu học thêm để tiếp thu tất cả kiến thức. (Ảnh: Trần Nghĩa Sơn)_[/center !important]


Theo thầy giáo, có ba căn do dẫn đến việc dạy thêm, học thêm: Do nhu cầu nâng cao kiến thức của học trò (72,3% đồng tình), do ý muốn của Phụ huynh (57,9%) và do chương trình quá tải (32,2%).

 Trong đó, cô giáo bậc THCS nhất trí cao nhất, tiếp đến là cô giáo bậc THPT, người dạy học tiểu học và cuối cùng là quan điểm của ban giám hiệu.
*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

